# M&P 40c with thumb safety



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

I recently bought a used M&P 40c at a gun show. I had been looking for that same gun new for months but no one had it in stock nor could they get one. I am a left handed shooter so the M&P works very well for me. The gun has a manual thumb safety. This is my first hand gun so when I was inspecting it I did not think anything of it. After doing some research on-line I never saw another one with the safety. I sent S&W an email asking about the safety and they said it was an option and that some states required it. My state (Michigan) does not.

My question is, what states require a manual safety? Is my gun rare?

So far I have fired about 250 rounds through the gun and i really like it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Rare? Not really. As for the states. I thin CA and MA are two, there may be more.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought my 9c with a thumb safety in utah. And there's no restrictions here. It's just an option to have I believe.


----------



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

Same gun different question. The sights have white dots on them. Is this what people refer to as night sights, or are those the normal stock sights?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

InspectorMark said:


> Same gun different question. The sights have white dots on them. Is this what people refer to as night sights, or are those the normal stock sights?


If it's just a whit dot its most likely the standard sights or "three dot sights". If there's a dot in the dot, and they glow green in the dark they are night sights.


----------



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> If it's just a whit dot its most likely the standard sights or "three dot sights". If there's a dot in the dot, and they glow green in the dark they are night sights.


Thanks, there are just three white dots. I have hard time focusing on them when I aim. It seams to me that it would be better if the front sight was a different color like orange or green.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

InspectorMark said:


> Thanks, there are just three white dots. I have hard time focusing on them when I aim. It seams to me that it would be better if the front sight was a different color like orange or green.


That's typically what is done by those that don't like them, I usually black out the rear dots and color the front, usually a red or orange but some like green.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

If you're having a hard time picking up the front sight, try a drop of flouresent orange/red/green paint on the front. It helps, but if you carry alot, it may wear off quick. I switched out the stock front for an Ameriglo night sight with a big yellow ring. My eyes go right to it now. Big difference.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

You can buy the compacts with or without safeties in the states that allow without. I bought my 40c in MN with a safety. Its not law in MN that handguns have to have them. I did this because I am used to 1911s. I do have carry guns without safeties and feel comfortable carrying them. Your weapon isn't rare. It seems all SW's are rare right now


----------



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the reply's. I like the added security of the manual safety. Also, I have been watching some Youtube videos on filling in the engraving with paint. I like the custom look it gives you and I'll fill in the front sight dot with a bright color at the same time.


----------



## MSG_Glenn (Apr 5, 2013)

Although safeties aren't really necessary for a striker-fired handgun if they make you feel more comfortable then stay with it. I'm not sure but I believe they can be removed. 

As stated before the 3 dot white sights are factory original. You can swap them out for night sights in the future if you want. I don't have night sights on my Sigma but I ordered Trijicon HDs on my 40C. My son installed them on my old Glock 21 & 23 & was issued them on his duty PD M&P 40 & suggested strongly that I get them. They're relatively cheap if you order them at purchase at the shop where I bought my 40C. Otherwise they're not cheap. If you feel you don't need them then save your money for spare mags or ammo.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

MSG_Glenn said:


> Although safeties aren't really necessary for a striker-fired handgun if they make you feel more comfortable then stay with it. I'm not sure but I believe they can be removed.
> 
> As stated before the 3 dot white sights are factory original. You can swap them out for night sights in the future if you want. I don't have night sights on my Sigma but I ordered Trijicon HDs on my 40C. My son installed them on my old Glock 21 & 23 & was issued them on his duty PD M&P 40 & suggested strongly that I get them. They're relatively cheap if you order them at purchase at the shop where I bought my 40C. Otherwise they're not cheap. If you feel you don't need them then save your money for spare mags or ammo.


I would think a manual safety might be a good idea on a striker fired design rather then an exposed hammer. Excluding the 1911


----------



## MSG_Glenn (Apr 5, 2013)

A safety is always a good idea for an inexperienced shooter but in a heat of the moment situation where he who shoots first wins a person not used to having one can make the error of not pushing it to the off position. Striker-fired guns won't discharge if the trigger isn't pulled. Therefore the best safety for any firearm is your trigger finger. 

Now to add a bit of a opposing views - a firearm without a safety can be fired by catching the trigger with a piece of clothing or the holster itself if you're not careful while reholstering. A local PO shot himself in the leg while reholstering & the trigger caught on a toggle on his jacket. He was using his issued M&P 40 off duty.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

InspectorMark said:


> Thanks, there are just three white dots. I have hard time focusing on them when I aim. It seams to me that it would be better if the front sight was a different color like orange or green.


Try not focusing on the dots and pay more attention to the black front blade and rear aperture. I have three M&P's and they are really fine guns... great shooters and quite accurate.


----------



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

I was at the range today and I am getting much better. This is my first hand gun and so far i have put about 350 rounds through the gun. I guess the key is to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

InspectorMark said:


> I was at the range today and I am getting much better. This is my first hand gun and so far i have put about 350 rounds through the gun. *I guess the key is to practice, practice, practice.*


Absolutely true. Since you mentioned that this is your first handgun, I would council that you pay very close attention to your grip on the gun, both hands of course, your stance, and your eyes and sight picture. Start developing good habits now so that you don't learn bad habits and find out later that they are hard to break. This will go a very long way in helping to improve your hit ratio, your consistency, and your confidence in your ability to deliver rounds to target.


----------

